# Unlock GSM Bands in WIndows 10 mobile Phones



## redrose2 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi,

Is it possible to unlock GSM Bands in Windows mobile phones with win 10 and Qualcom SOC, like Alcatel Idol 4S Windows 10?

Thank you.


----------



## ay_amjeed (Sep 1, 2020)

*How to unlock sim,  unbrick, fix ramdom reboot loop on alcatel idol windows*



hupahopp said:


> I called the service
> I described everything I did with it
> they told me the motherboard was damaged
> and that in an authorized service center  would cost 5000 czk (239$)   ..........  somehow I do not want to believe that by deleting data from five items and by restarting the phone will damage the motherboard
> ...

Click to collapse



*HOW TO UNLOCK SIM,  UNBRICK, FIX RAMDOM REBOOT LOOP ON ALCATEL IDOL WINDOWS*
1. requirements

	1.	QPST & QSDM
	2.	CUSTOM ROM FROM THIS LINK: forums.windowscentral.com/windows-phones/476813-custom-rom-alcatel-idol-4s
	3.	XQN FILE LINK:
	4.	WINDOWS ASSESMENT DEVELOPMENT KIT 
	5.	emmcdl.exe


STEPS:

2.	reboot to download mode by holding volume down and power on key
	extract the rom to folder and copy emmcdl to that folder
	open cmd and navigate to rom folder
	the execute this commad (emmcdl -p COM15 -f <Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin> -x <path to xml>\rawprogram0.xml) without bracket

		replace:
			COM15	=  with your qualcomm port value
			Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin	=	with your rom filehorse bin file

	wait for some few menutes......

	after flash completed, boot the phone and reboot to BDS Menu (PWR&VOL+).
	scroll down, select fastboot and open device manager update adb device driver
	extract fastboot folder
	open cmd and navigate to fatstboot folder

	execute the following command (one after the other)
		-	fastboot erase MODEM_FSC
		-	fastboot erase MODEM_FS1
		-	fastboot erase MODEM_FS2
		-	fastboot erase MODEM_FSG

	1. reboot to factory mode:	powerON&VolumeUP key until electric spark logo with gear appears.
		open cmd and navigate to C:\program file (x86)\windows kit\10\tool\bin\i386
		 then execute the command (ffutool -setbootmode 1 factory)
		 in device manager, qualcomm hs-usb diagnostic 9001 port will appear (if not, update the driver)
	open QPST Configuration, make sure your COM port is detected and open QPST Software Download
	in restore tab select downloaded xqn file and restore.


	repeat step 2 and allow device to boot..

	thats all you have successfully unlock sim lock

*NOTE: the instructions are too rough, sorry for that just  manage it or ask me *


----------



## djtonka (Jan 17, 2018)

Alcatel is one global hardware variant. Most Lumia's aren't. Up to 4 hardware variants


----------



## nate0 (Jan 17, 2018)

redrose2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to unlock GSM Bands in Windows mobile phones with win 10 and Qualcom SOC, like Alcatel Idol 4S Windows 10?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Download QXDM/QPST then boot into Factory mode.  Connect with QXDM/QPST and let us know what you come up with.  I recommend you back up the NV memory first before making changes.

There is a thread around about how to boot into facory mode using ffutool...

Edit: Also do know that altering the QC EFS data can cause your phone to not boot or become unstable.


----------



## redrose2 (Jan 18, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Alcatel is one global hardware variant. Most Lumia's aren't. Up to 4 hardware variants

Click to collapse



I have bought a Canadian device and according to this site I I will not have access to 4G:
frequencycheck.com/carrier-compatibility/4GM3cpZ/alcatel-one-touch-idol-4s-with-windows-10-6071w/vodafone-portugal

I don't have yet the Phone in my hands.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 18, 2018)

redrose2 said:


> I have bought a Canadian device and according to this site I I will not have access to 4G:
> frequencycheck.com/carrier-compatibility/4GM3cpZ/alcatel-one-touch-idol-4s-with-windows-10-6071w/vodafone-portugal
> 
> I don't have yet the Phone in my hands.

Click to collapse



Factory unlocked version or the T-mobile variant? The factory unlocked should include these:
UMTS: 1,2,4,5 LTE: 2,4,12,5,7,17
GSM: 850/900/1800/1900


----------



## redrose2 (Jan 18, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Factory unlocked version or the T-mobile variant? The factory unlocked should include these:
> UMTS: 1,2,4,5 LTE: 2,4,12,5,7,17
> GSM: 850/900/1800/1900

Click to collapse



I dont know.
Is this one:
microsoft.com/en-ca/store/d/alcatel-idol-4s-unlocked/93t646gz04f7/07gb?activetab=pivot%3aoverviewtab

They say this in the specs:

GSM network: 850/900/1800/1900, UMTS 2/4/5, LTE 2/4/12

So i'm afraid that i have no access to 4G network in Vodafone Portugal. 
Even 3G, it sims to cover only one of the two frequencies used by Vodafone in Portugal.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 18, 2018)

redrose2 said:


> I dont know.
> Is this one:
> microsoft.com/en-ca/store/d/alcatel-idol-4s-unlocked/93t646gz04f7/07gb?activetab=pivot%3aoverviewtab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I listed above is off the box of that same exact model.  Either one of us could be wrong....When you get it test it, and you could also install this app which seems good and works for viewing Frequeny locks on Windows 10 phones...Cell Mapper


----------



## redrose2 (Jan 18, 2018)

nate0 said:


> What I listed above is off the box of that same exact model.  Either one of us could be wrong....When you get it test it, and you could also install this app which seems good and works for viewing Frequeny locks on Windows 10 phones...Cell Mapper

Click to collapse



I hope you are right.
Thank you!


----------



## zokizoki (Jan 19, 2018)

I bought the same Canadian version from Microsoft store, Alcatel Idol 4s GSM unlocked. Phone will be in my hands in the beginning of February. If anyone has any experience using phone in Europe please share with us.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 19, 2018)

]





zokizoki said:


> I bought the same Canadian version from Microsoft store, Alcatel Idol 4s GSM unlocked. Phone will be in my hands in the beginning of February. If anyone has any experience using phone in Europe please share with us.

Click to collapse



Is the IDOL 4 Pro (EURO Variant) not available or too expensive to go with instead?  That is the model that supports the needed frequencies for Europe....

EDIT: 
	
	



```
Alcatel IDOL 4 Pro Specifications.........
[B]GSM Band	850/900/1800/1900
LTE Bands	1/3/7/8/20/28A/38
[/B]Wi-Fi	802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
Wi-Fi Calling 1.0
```


----------



## zokizoki (Jan 19, 2018)

Idol 4 pro is not available in Serbia, I for really long time use Windows Phone and I em satisfied with it. Friend of mine offered knowing that I love windows phones to bay me Alcatel Idol 4S North America version. Price is very tempting and I accepted but main reason is that I want to stay on Windows Phone for few years more.


----------



## redrose2 (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> ]
> Is the IDOL 4 Pro (EURO Variant) not available or too expensive to go with instead?  That is the model that supports the needed frequencies for Europe....
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

Click to collapse



The european version, sell in UK, for example, costs almost 500€ and the canadian/USA version costs less then 100€


----------



## zokizoki (Jan 20, 2018)

I live in Serbia, Serbia is not yet part of European union so European model is not available in Serbia. Even if it's available it is to expensive for me ☺ . Mine only question is for supported basebands, it's confusing because on Microsoft store spec are umts bands 2,4,5 and people here are claiming 1,2,4,5 . LTE bands are even more confusing. Is there anybody that used this Phone ( Microsoft GSM unlocked version ) outside US and Canada to share experience.


----------



## zokizoki (Feb 13, 2018)

Phone has arrived and I am truly impressed. I don't have lte band but it's not deal breaker for me. 2G 3G and 4G working great and I am happy to rapport so if anybody has doubt it will work in Europe.


----------



## zokizoki (Feb 18, 2018)

Did anybody find the way to unlock more lte bands. I read that it is not so easy like on Lumia phones. It is necessary to unlock bootloader and after that it is theoretically possible to change modem configuration.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 3, 2018)

*alcatel idol 4s*

Hello
I have this phone in my hand and I would like to turn on gsm bands for the Czech Republic
UMTS B1
LTE 1/3/7/8/20 
I have a lot of questions
Do I need an unlocked bootloader? So I can use it QXDM/QPST?
bootloader unlock according to this manual https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...700201&usg=ALkJrhgJFNd93wkrIGwJS8qJxAk0NTH1zg
where to download QXDM / QPST
then I would like to try somehow, but I do not know where to start
would anybody take it?
Thank you


----------



## nate0 (Mar 4, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> Hello
> I have this phone in my hand and I would like to turn on gsm bands for the Czech Republic
> UMTS B1
> LTE 1/3/7/8/20
> ...

Click to collapse



If your referring to the Idol 4s, I wouldn't waste too much time.  There have been attempts to do this on the open market model that have failed. If you need the phone to work in European countries you should buy the Idol 4 pro. 

You can still attempt it if you want but if you don't know where to start then you're already asking for problems..

Just do searches in Google and on XDA if you need more resources.  Note that you risk bricking your device or making it unstable too.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 5, 2018)

nate0 said:


> If your referring to the Idol 4s, I wouldn't waste too much time.  There have been attempts to do this on the open market model that have failed. If you need the phone to work in European countries you should buy the Idol 4 pro.
> 
> You can still attempt it if you want but if you don't know where to start then you're already asking for problems..
> 
> Just do searches in Google and on XDA if you need more resources.  Note that you risk bricking your device or making it unstable too.

Click to collapse



thank you for replying, i would like to try it and i would like some tutorial thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 5, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> thank you for replying, i would like to try it and i would like some tutorial thanks

Click to collapse



Personally I am not going to make a tutorial for something that does not work.  However if you need resources you can find all of what you need by searching the XDA threads.  If you succeed, then maybe you can make a tutorial for others to use


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 5, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Personally I am not going to make a tutorial for something that does not work.  However if you need resources you can find all of what you need by searching the XDA threads.  If you succeed, then maybe you can make a tutorial for others to use

Click to collapse



I would be grateful if you did a tutorial
Thank you
I'll wait


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Personally I am not going to make a tutorial for something that does not work.  However if you need resources you can find all of what you need by searching the XDA threads.  If you succeed, then maybe you can make a tutorial for others to use

Click to collapse



damage
I've found some progress from you
here on this forum
https://forums.windowscentral.com/alcatel-idol-4s/450495-3.htm
I'll try it
if I did not know
Will you help me
Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 15, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> damage
> I've found some progress from you
> here on this forum
> https://forums.windowscentral.com/alcatel-idol-4s/450495-3.htm
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not the best resource for this honestly but I can try if you need help.  I know enough to attempt what you want to do but not enough to get it to work I believe.  I can help as much as I can.
 Know that you most likely could mess up the radio bands on your phone permanently.  We are not QC certified doing this just ordinary customers wanting to use our devices and so we could even brick the phone or semi brick it like I did.  Which LTE Bands are you trying to disable/enable?  You have to know that going into it.  If you speak Russian I would ask some of the folks on 4pda.ru what is possible to do on this phone with the LTE bands.  They seem to have a few people there that know the phone inside and out.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I am not the best resource for this honestly but I can try if you need help.  I know enough to attempt what you want to do but not enough to get it to work I believe.  I can help as much as I can.
> Know that you most likely could mess up the radio bands on your phone permanently.  We are not QC certified doing this just ordinary customers wanting to use our devices and so we could even brick the phone or semi brick it like I did.  Which LTE Bands are you trying to disable/enable?  You have to know that going into it.  If you speak Russian I would ask some of the folks on 4pda.ru what is possible to do on this phone with the LTE bands.  They seem to have a few people there that know the phone inside and out.

Click to collapse



I speak czech, but I use a Czech English and Czech Russian translator
and on the 4pda.ru forum I am also
but most of all you know

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




nate0 said:


> I am not the best resource for this honestly but I can try if you need help.  I know enough to attempt what you want to do but not enough to get it to work I believe.  I can help as much as I can.
> Know that you most likely could mess up the radio bands on your phone permanently.  We are not QC certified doing this just ordinary customers wanting to use our devices and so we could even brick the phone or semi brick it like I did.  Which LTE Bands are you trying to disable/enable?  You have to know that going into it.  If you speak Russian I would ask some of the folks on 4pda.ru what is possible to do on this phone with the LTE bands.  They seem to have a few people there that know the phone inside and out.

Click to collapse



I want to remove the US bands and put the European bands there


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I am not the best resource for this honestly but I can try if you need help.  I know enough to attempt what you want to do but not enough to get it to work I believe.  I can help as much as I can.
> Know that you most likely could mess up the radio bands on your phone permanently.  We are not QC certified doing this just ordinary customers wanting to use our devices and so we could even brick the phone or semi brick it like I did.  Which LTE Bands are you trying to disable/enable?  You have to know that going into it.  If you speak Russian I would ask some of the folks on 4pda.ru what is possible to do on this phone with the LTE bands.  They seem to have a few people there that know the phone inside and out.

Click to collapse



Hello
I tried to put the phone in order to have it
Boot your phone into factory mode using ffutool.exe (found in Assessment and Deployment Kit (ADK)) by executing this command <ffutool.exe -setbootmode 1 factory>.
From there you should see in device manager the COM port show up as Qualcomm Diagnostics Port 9001 COM #whatever
I wrote an order

ffutool.exe -setbootmode 1 factory

and I have a blue screen on my phone and there is no com port in my device manager
how i get from -setbootmode 1 factory to normal start 
Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 16, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> Hello
> I tried to put the phone in order to have it
> Boot your phone into factory mode using ffutool.exe (found in Assessment and Deployment Kit (ADK)) by executing this command <ffutool.exe -setbootmode 1 factory>.
> From there you should see in device manager the COM port show up as Qualcomm Diagnostics Port 9001 COM #whatever
> ...

Click to collapse



ffutool.exe -setbootmode 0 should put it to normal boot. Can you get to the lightning bolt screen?


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, I can get to the flash screen
I will try tomorrow
I'm at work
Thanks


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 17, 2018)

nate0 said:


> ffutool.exe -setbootmode 0 should put it to normal boot. Can you get to the lightning bolt screen?

Click to collapse



I gave the order  ffutool.exe -setbootmode 0  and everything is all right


 I have no one   "Qualcomm Diagnostics Port 9001"
What am I doing wrong?

1. I downloaded and installed the Deployment Kit (ADK)
2. he connected the phone with the flash screen and the jagged wheels
3. in the command line I wrote C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386 "ffutool.exe -setbootmode 1 factory"
4.I do not have   "Qualcomm Diagnostics Port 9001"
5.I have a "blue screen" on my phone
6.where i'm making a mistake that i do not have  "Qualcomm Diagnostics Port 9001"
thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 17, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> I gave the order  ffutool.exe -setbootmode 0  and everything is all right
> 
> 
> I have no one   "Qualcomm Diagnostics Port 9001"
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know. Can you try a hard reset of the phone and see if you get the same result? Which ROM is on it currently?


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 18, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I don't know. Can you try a hard reset of the phone and see if you get the same result? Which ROM is on it currently?

Click to collapse



I should not have   "ndtk_spkgs"

I tried to connect lumia 930
1. I have a jogged wheel with a flash on my phone
1. Write the command "ffutool.exe -setBootMode 1 factory" ..... and nothing happens ,,,I thought I might have succeeded with this phone
to see, as it is set there, but that does not tell me at all


----------



## karaki93 (Mar 18, 2018)

I have an unlocked lumia 920 that only connect to 3g , 4g band enabled on it aren't supported here  and it does detect the 2g network but doesn't connect so can this thing you're talking about help me fix it


----------



## nate0 (Mar 18, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> I should not have   "ndtk_spkgs"
> 
> I tried to connect lumia 930
> 1. I have a jogged wheel with a flash on my phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumias are built different.  You do not need to do what you are trying to do on them like you are trying to do to the IDOL 4S to enable or remove LTE bands. Plus Lumias have the field test app available to them to check the Frequencies available natively.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 18, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> I should not have   "ndtk_spkgs"
> 
> I tried to connect lumia 930
> 1. I have a jogged wheel with a flash on my phone
> ...

Click to collapse



here is the picture that will write to me
I have attached
alcatel idol 4s
after the command
ffutool.exe -setBootMode 1 factory
this will happen


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 18, 2018)

*alcatel idol 4s problem with LTE bands in Europe (Czech Republic)*

nate0

it communicates to me
here is the screen
what we calculate LTE groups
where v QXDM I'll find out what's really on the LTE phone
thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 19, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> nate0
> 
> it communicates to me
> here is the screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. That's where hopefully you be able to change the hex digits there to reflect the bands you want to have. 
Am wondering, I'm not certain if you needed to write 0 there first and then write the hex digits for what you need. Or just write the new value.... Maybe it does not matter.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 19, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Yes. That's where hopefully you be able to change the hex digits there to reflect the bands you want to have.
> Am wondering, I'm not certain if you needed to write 0 there first and then write the hex digits for what you need. Or just write the new value.... Maybe it does not matter.

Click to collapse



Hello nate0
please calculate code on my LTE bands 
LTE 1/3 / 7/8 / 20 / 28A / 38 

is extinct
  some calculator

thanks Jarda


----------



## nate0 (Mar 19, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> Hello nate0
> please calculate code on my LTE bands
> LTE 1/3 / 7/8 / 20 / 28A / 38
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the way I know it...
In Decimal form your original LTE band configuration is *67674* as you showed which Bands 2,4,5,7,12,17 
That in Hexadecimal is 1085a.
So to identify and confirm that the above bands is correct you convert the hex to binary and you get the below:
10000100001011010 -- From Right to left each "1" represents a band enabled.  So counting Right to Left we see bands 2 4 5 7 12 17 are marked with the digit one and the rest 0.

So for bands 1,3,7,8,20,28,38 it would be 
10000000001000000010000000000011000101 -- binary
20080800c5 -- hex
*137573695685* -- decimal

Does that make sense?


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 19, 2018)

nate0 said:


> This is the way I know it...
> In Decimal form your original LTE band configuration is *67674* as you showed which Bands 2,4,5,7,12,17
> That in Hexadecimal is 1085a.
> So to identify and confirm that the above bands is correct you convert the hex to binary and you get the below:
> ...

Click to collapse






thank you for the advice
tomorrow I will try and let me know


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> This is the way I know it...
> In Decimal form your original LTE band configuration is *67674* as you showed which Bands 2,4,5,7,12,17
> That in Hexadecimal is 1085a.
> So to identify and confirm that the above bands is correct you convert the hex to binary and you get the below:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello
I tried
1,3,7,8,20,28,38  137573695685  decimal
1,3,7,8,20            *524485‬    decimal
1,3,7,20               524357     decimal
nothing has changed
I still have
 Bands 2,4,5,7,12,17  although  overwrites on 137573695685 or  524485‬  or  524357

I will write to you procedure
 ...my phone is connected QPST "COM9" ----- open QXDM ----open nw browser -----cagory filter LTE ------- LTE BC config ---- read ----ctrl v  input new decimal number ----- write ----- reset phone ---- then at the command prompt "ffutool.exe -setbootmode 0" -----start phone with windows s still 3G / ,,,,???4G No LTE
It is possible to find out which bands
are really turned on
Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 20, 2018)

Cell mapper for Windows 10 mobile will tell you which bands your locked on in real time. But not which ones are enabled.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 21, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Cell mapper for Windows 10 mobile will tell you which bands your locked on in real time. But not which ones are enabled.

Click to collapse



but Cell mapper he'll find out on which transmitter the phone is connected
but I am interested in program which loads
which bands they are really kind
as I attach this program to the attachment
I can not download this program
I do not know if I can use this phone - I suppose it is
thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 21, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> but Cell mapper he'll find out on which transmitter the phone is connected
> but I am interested in program which loads
> which bands they are really kind
> as I attach this program to the attachment
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting. I have not used that application yet.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 21, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Interesting. I have not used that application yet.

Click to collapse




I would like to try to use it but I can not find it anywhere.
nor here on the forum


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 21, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Interesting. I have not used that application yet.

Click to collapse




Hello I tried the instructions for android

https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...y-bands-to-t2886059/post55635555#post55635555

from point 11 to 24
then I reboot the phone
and can not connect to QPST 
and I can not go back
I have not at all cellular network


please help


----------



## nate0 (Mar 21, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> Hello I tried the instructions for android
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...y-bands-to-t2886059/post55635555#post55635555
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you do a backup with qpst?  If so you might only have a shot at trying to restore.  If you followed all those steps from that old post then you may have tried to enable or disable something the phone hardware is not compatible with.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Did you do a backup with qpst?  If so you might only have a shot at trying to restore.  If you followed all those steps from that old post then you may have tried to enable or disable something the phone hardware is not compatible with.

Click to collapse



yes I have a deposit
00000000_0.xqcn

but the phone is not connected to QPST
see attachment


----------



## nate0 (Mar 22, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> yes I have a deposit
> 00000000_0.xqcn
> 
> but the phone is not connected to QPST
> see attachment

Click to collapse



Don't restore yet.  Maybe qpst is not seeing it due to a software blurp.  Did you try rebooting your PC and/or deleting and reinstalling the drivers?

My issue with my Idol 4s is that the program recognizes it for a few seconds then it disappears.  It repeats this over and over again.  You could try to restore the .xqcn file from QFIL too if you suspect the device EFS/NV RAM is mis-configured.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Don't restore yet.  Maybe qpst is not seeing it due to a software blurp.  Did you try rebooting your PC and/or deleting and reinstalling the drivers?
> 
> My issue with my Idol 4s is that the program recognizes it for a few seconds then it disappears.  It repeats this over and over again.  You could try to restore the .xqcn file from QFIL too if you suspect the device EFS/NV RAM is mis-configured.

Click to collapse



Hello
I tried restarting pc
I tried to uninstall the drivers
nothing helped
the phone is still not connected to qpst

the phone will restart itself after 90 seconds


----------



## nate0 (Mar 22, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> Hello
> I tried restarting pc
> I tried to uninstall the drivers
> nothing helped
> ...

Click to collapse



You are out of luck for now. I have not found a way to recover from that.  For me though I can flash the recovery file about 60% of the way but if fails. Also my phone reboots after some time randomly though.  The Service Programming app is what did it for me. As soon as I started messing with the GSM/UMTS frequencies in that app is when my phone started behaving like this.  I would recommend not using that links you pasted as for directions on new phones or any phone for that matter unless they know the risks of damaging the device.  And because the OS is different unlike Android Windows phones might use the Radio interface layer differently to load services and drivers at boot time.  In this case if the drivers are not compatible with the Radio that is loaded it can cause erratic behavior.


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You are out of luck for now. I have not found a way to recover from that.  For me though I can flash the recovery file about 60% of the way but if fails. Also my phone reboots after some time randomly though.  The Service Programming app is what did it for me. As soon as I started messing with the GSM/UMTS frequencies in that app is when my phone started behaving like this.  I would recommend not using that links you pasted as for directions on new phones or any phone for that matter unless they know the risks of damaging the device.  And because the OS is different unlike Android Windows phones might use the Radio interface layer differently to load services and drivers at boot time.  In this case if the drivers are not compatible with the Radio that is loaded it can cause erratic behavior.

Click to collapse



I could make a new deposit

i have a new alcatel 4s available
do you think it would help?


----------



## nate0 (Mar 22, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> I could make a new deposit
> 
> i have a new alcatel 4s available
> do you think it would help?

Click to collapse



Why not sell that new one towards a payment for the Idol 4 pro which works in your region?


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Why not sell that new one towards a payment for the Idol 4 pro which works in your region?

Click to collapse




No.....
friend has the same phone
I could do it
original backup
You think, that by
the backup went
make use of to mine
broken (which can not connect to QPST) ALCATEL??
I could make the deposit here today.
I do not know how to set QFIL

Thanks J.
help my


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Why not sell that new one towards a payment for the Idol 4 pro which works in your region?

Click to collapse



I wholehearted it
when I have a screen with a jagged wheel and lightning    I have a port  QUALCOMM MSM DEVICE
when I want flash firmware                           I have a port   Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 (COMx)
ffutool.exe -setbootmode 1 factory             I have a port    Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9001 (COMx)  
                                                                                                    Qualcomm HS-USB Modem 9001
                                                                                                    Qualcomm HS-USB NMEA 9001 (COMx)

I listed all the options
my phone will restart for about 2 to 3 minutes
he could not copy that moment  via QFIL the backup "xqcn" over port  Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9001 (COMx) 
if I wanted to flash Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 (COMx)  or execute commands "ffutool" "iutool" QUALCOMM MSM DEVICE so the phone does not turn off
it could not upload a backup, via the command line
Thanks


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 26, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> I wholehearted it
> when I have a screen with a jagged wheel and lightning    I have a port  QUALCOMM MSM DEVICE
> when I want flash firmware                           I have a port   Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 (COMx)
> ffutool.exe -setbootmode 1 factory             I have a port    Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9001 (COMx)
> ...

Click to collapse





I called the service
I described everything I did with it
they told me the motherboard was damaged
and that in an authorized service center  would cost 5000 czk (239$)   ..........  somehow I do not want to believe that by deleting data from five items and by restarting the phone will damage the motherboard   
New Alcatel 4s (6071w) costs $ 150 in US
New Alcatel 4Pro (6077x) costs  219 euros  (277$)  in Germany 
I ordered it today
 the injured person might get in some way


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 18, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> I called the service
> I described everything I did with it
> they told me the motherboard was damaged
> and that in an authorized service center  would cost 5000 czk (239$)   ..........  somehow I do not want to believe that by deleting data from five items and by restarting the phone will damage the motherboard
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello
i have a qcn file from alcatel idol 4pro 6077x
Maybe it suits somebody
i would like to try uploading it to alcatel idol 4s but i do not currently have it
you think it will work?


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 21, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> Hello
> i have a qcn file from alcatel idol 4pro 6077x
> Maybe it suits somebody
> i would like to try uploading it to alcatel idol 4s but i do not currently have it
> you think it will work?

Click to collapse



Hello! Thanks for this file.
And how do you know if new LTE bands are added to the phone or not after flashing this .qcn file on the 4S Open Market?
And than differ .qcn from .xqcn? How and what is the backup of the .xqcn file? Also QPST?


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 21, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> Hello! Thanks for this file.
> And how do you know if new LTE bands are added to the phone or not after flashing this .qcn file on the 4S Open Market?
> And than differ .qcn from .xqcn? How and what is the backup of the .xqcn file? Also QPST?

Click to collapse




Hello
I do not know it
I do not know exactly what is the difference between xqcn and qcn
I just extracted the two files from the phone program QPST
I do not know what it does when it's over the program QPST 
to the phone ALcatel idol 4s (6071w) I upload file from alcatel idol 4Pro (6077x)
I'm going to try it sometime in the future
currently I do not have any phone alcatel idol 4s (6071w)
either try it or wait,


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 21, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> Hello
> I do not know it
> I do not know exactly what is the difference between xqcn and qcn
> I just extracted the two files from the phone program QPST
> ...

Click to collapse



We have already tried and requested this .qcn file on the 4S Open Market (6071W), everything seems to work - the network icon is there, but how do you know if new LTE bands have broken up or not?
After the firmware of this file has been, changed the serial number (SN) has CU REF changed in the phone, and some more values, IMEI and Wi-FI and Bluetooth mac-addresses have remained the same.


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 21, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> We have already tried and requested this .qcn file on the 4S Open Market (6071W), everything seems to work - the network icon is there, but how do you know if new LTE bands have broken up or not?
> After the firmware of this file has been, changed the serial number (SN) has CU REF changed in the phone, and some more values, IMEI and Wi-FI and Bluetooth mac-addresses have remained the same.

Click to collapse



My English is bad
translating everything through google translator

so, I get it right
1. qcn file from alcatel idol 4Pro (6077x), you have applied to 4S Open Market (6071W)?
2.wifi works, the network works, cellular network works, IMEI OK, Bluetooth OK,etc.....
3. you do not know which LTE bands are running....?


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 21, 2018)

> 1. qcn file from alcatel idol 4Pro (6077x), you have applied to 4S Open Market (6071W)?

Click to collapse



Yes exactly.


> 2.wifi works, the network works, cellular network works, IMEI OK, Bluetooth OK,etc.....

Click to collapse



Yes, everything works. Worse was not.


> 3. you do not know which LTE bands are running....?

Click to collapse



I do not know how to verify this.
But worse than it was on the original .qcn file did not become.


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 21, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> Yes exactly.
> 
> Yes, everything works. Worse was not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hurrah

When I have a 4S Open Market (6071W) I will try

I am from the Czech Republic and here I need LTE bands 1,3,8,20
I should show the L or LTE symbol on my phone
I should have the idol 4s within a month
thank you for the info


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 21, 2018)

But if the 4S Open Market (6071W) flash firmware from the Pro version and make recovery of the .qcn file from the pro version, then the mobile network is still not (the icon is crossed with a cross).
It seems that the cellular modems are still different in these phones


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 21, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> But if the 4S Open Market (6071W) flash firmware from the Pro version and make recovery of the .qcn file from the pro version, then the mobile network is still not (the icon is crossed with a cross).
> It seems that the cellular modems are still different in these phones

Click to collapse



but i do not need flash to version "idol 4Pro"
I just need to set up the "idol 4Pro" smartphone to make "alcatel 4s"
I can add to the "idol 4s" Czech language so if I have "idol 4s" US version with setting "idol 4Pro" European version
I assume that the set of European LTE bands is encoded in the qcn alcatel idol 4Pro file
and that's enough for me
I needed to know if "idol 4s" will work after applying qcn "alcatel idol 4Pro"


----------



## nate0 (Apr 21, 2018)

@pst125675

Can you list what steps you used to restore the 6077x qcn file?

That would help the next person who comes along.


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 22, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @pst125675
> 
> Can you list what steps you used to restore the 6077x qcn file?
> 
> That would help the next person who comes along.

Click to collapse



Hello!
I did everything through the program QPST version 2.7.460
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=72630739


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 22, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> Hello!
> I did everything through the program QPST version 2.7.460
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=72630739

Click to collapse



did you use my qcn file from 6077x ??
I was extracting myself qcn file of 6077x this program QPST 2.7.460


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 22, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> did you use my qcn file from 6077x ??
> I was extracting myself qcn file of 6077x this program QPST 2.7.460

Click to collapse



Yes, I used your .xqcn file (.qcn did not use).


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 22, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> Yes, I used your .xqcn file (.qcn did not use).

Click to collapse



so they work on idol 4s 6071w LTE which are on idol 4Pro 6077x?
did you use the .xqcn file from your idol (4Pro 6077x) and applied it to (idol 4s 6071w)?


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 23, 2018)

hupahopp said:


> so they work on idol 4s 6071w LTE which are on idol 4Pro 6077x?
> did you use the .xqcn file from your idol (4Pro 6077x) and applied it to (idol 4s 6071w)?

Click to collapse



7 band LTE in Russia in Moscow, works for many mobile operators. A version of the open market (6071W) supports the 7th band officially. 
Yes, I used your .xqcn file from idol (4Pro 6077X) and applied it to (4S 6071W Open Market).
But I'm not sure that after applying this .xqcn file, 4S 6071W started to support new LTE groups from 4Pro 6077X.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 24, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> 7 band LTE in Russia in Moscow, works for many mobile operators. A version of the open market (6071W) supports the 7th band officially.
> Yes, I used your .xqcn file from idol (4Pro 6077X) and applied it to (4S 6071W Open Market).
> But I'm not sure that after applying this .xqcn file, 4S 6071W started to support new LTE groups from 4Pro 6077X.

Click to collapse



You could try CellMapper to see if additional LTE bands are even being seen by the device.  Try it (CellMapper) in your home or out and about...


----------



## pst125675 (Apr 24, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You could try CellMapper to see if additional LTE bands are even being seen by the device.  Try it (CellMapper) in your home or out and about...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I already tried.
Above in my post there is a link to 4pda there is a screenshot.
Another screenshot, only on another mobile operator, unlike the first one.
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=72683205


----------



## hupahopp (Apr 26, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> Thanks, I already tried.
> Above in my post there is a link to 4pda there is a screenshot.
> Another screenshot, only on another mobile operator, unlike the first one.
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=72683205

Click to collapse



I already have an idol 4s 6071w but I need to unlock the nets it's t-mobile usa i'm waiting for code cellular network
I hope they send me the code "https://sim-unlock.net"
then I would try to upload ".xqcn idol 4pro"
in Czech republic
we have here 1,3,8, 20 LTE bands


----------



## redrose2 (May 29, 2018)

redrose2 said:


> I dont know.
> Is this one:
> microsoft.com/en-ca/store/d/alcatel-idol-4s-unlocked/93t646gz04f7/07gb?activetab=pivot%3aoverviewtab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have received my phone and fortunately I have access to LTE as you can see in the image below:






You could find in the link below a test with CellMapper:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/evfnoenbemri9bn/teste_Cell_Mapper - Cópia.xlsx?dl=0


----------



## redrose2 (Nov 2, 2018)

Despite having access to LTE and 3G in large cities, in small villages I have only 2G. 
Has anyone ever succeeded in unlocking GSM bands in windows 10?


----------



## nate0 (Nov 5, 2018)

redrose2 said:


> Despite having access to LTE and 3G in large cities, in small villages I have only 2G.
> Has anyone ever succeeded in unlocking GSM bands in windows 10?

Click to collapse



Only on Lumias.


----------

